#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Electrical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  Steady State Analysis of Single Phase AC Circuits and AC Fundamentals-Unit 2

## jaivinder

*Alternating Current (AC):*
As useful and as easy to understand as DC is, it is not the only “kind” of electricity in use. Certain sources of electricity (most notably, rotary electro-mechanical generators) naturally produce voltages alternating in polarity, reversing positive and negative over time. Either as a voltage switching polarity or as a current switching direction back and forth, this “kind” of electricity is known as Alternating Current (AC)

There is an android app on this topic you can study with this app. Click and download app here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ricalfirstyear





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Power System, Magnetic Circuit and Single Phase Transformer-Unit 4 Three phase A.C. Circuits-Unit 3 Sinusoidal Steady State Lecture Notes Inductance of a Single-phase Line power system analysis free notes download 3 phase to single phase cyclo converters ebook free download pdf

----------

